# does amazon put your package in the mailbox?



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

i'm ordering a wii u video game online, will they put it in my mailbox or porch?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

everything I've ordered from them was delivered to my mailbox.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 18, 2014)

They usually leave the stuff I order from them on my front porch instead of my mailbox


----------



## Titi (Jul 18, 2014)

I think that depends on where you live... Here they need your signature to deliver so no they don't leave it in the mailbox. 
They hand it to you in hand and if you're not there they'll come back the next day.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a pillar near my front door & they usually just hide it behind it so people can't see it, but I really think it depends on the shipment method. I get everything shipped express so it's delivered by UPS, FedEx, & Ontrac. Those companies aren't allowed to use mailboxes. Mailboxes by law can only be used by the post office  Hope this helps!


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 18, 2014)

They always leave my packages at my front door.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 18, 2014)

When I order something expensive or in a large packaging, they usually take it to the post office when I'm not in. I have to collect it the next day when that happens, but I suppose it depends where you live.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 18, 2014)

It depends. If the sender asks for a signature they don't. If the item is too large for the mailbox they don't. If it's shipped not somehow through the postal service it's not. Because of that most packages tend to not come through a mailbox except small ones.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2014)

idk about in US but here if a package is over $50 you have to sign for it so they'll deliver it to your door, and if youre not home you gotta pick it up from post office.

everything that i've bought off amazon has been too big for my letter box, but every time i've bought a game online (not specifially amazon) it's been put in my letterbox


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

I live in Canada, and mailboxes don't really exist in the city I'm living in?

We have mail slots on our doors. So all packages go on the porch.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 18, 2014)

If you're ordering just that, then unless your mailbox is tiny, it should go in there. Otherwise, it could be left outside your door or complex's office (if you live in a dorm or apartment)


----------



## itsbea (Jul 18, 2014)

they leave my packages by the door or in the po box :3


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2014)

My family gets stuff on our porch.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 18, 2014)

Well it goes something like this.

If it fits in the mailbox, that's where it goes.  If it doesn't, they'll sit it on the porch or in between the door and screen door (if there's room).
They'll also knock, so you will know they're there.

I've only had one instance where my postal lady sat the box, it had a drawing tablet inside, on the grass when it was _RAINING_.  Made me so mad!  But luckily it hadn't rained too hard...


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2014)

It depends how they ship it.   If it comes to your house via USPS (it could start with FedEx and then go to them), it should be in your mailbox.  But UPS and FedEx do not put packages in mailboxes.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 18, 2014)

They always throw mine through the window

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taycat said:


> Well it goes something like this.
> 
> If it fits in the mailbox, that's where it goes.  If it doesn't, they'll sit it on the porch or in between the door and screen door (if there's room).
> They'll also knock, so you will know they're there.
> ...



Sorry that was me. I just didn't really care.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

Jake. said:


> idk about in US but here if a package is over $50 you have to sign for it so they'll deliver it to your door, and if youre not home you gotta pick it up from post office.
> 
> everything that i've bought off amazon has been too big for my letter box, but every time i've bought a game online (not specifially amazon) it's been put in my letterbox



ugh it must be a pain to go pick it up
hopefully i don't have to sign


----------



## Pirate (Jul 18, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in London, and they knock on the door and I sign and pick up, if I'm not in they get put in the parcel box


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Here they will leave packages in your car, or in your garage, or any where safe they think they can stash it where you'll find it.   If they can't they'll try delivering it later.

A wii game would go into my mailbox though, they consider that small enough.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 19, 2014)

For me, the post office puts small packages in the mail-box and the fairly large ones on the porch. Once I ordered a Twilight Sparkle figurine and when it arrived it was just left on the porch in the rain... :c


----------



## Laurina (Jul 19, 2014)

Usually depends on your location. Most of the time packages end up on our porch, but smaller packages (t-shirts, games, accessories, come in the mailbox). Usually expensive orders come with a signature, and if nobody can sign you have to go to the post office, UPS, Fed Ex- wherever, to pick it up. 

I purchase a brand new Galaxy S4 on Amazon (I think, it may have been E-Bay) and it ended up coming in my mailbox. If I were to order a Wii U I'd assume it'd come on my front porch.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 19, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i'm ordering a wii u video game online, will they put it in my mailbox or porch?



It depends. Usually in the mailbox for me if they're smaller orders, which I would assume a game would be considered, or on the porch if they're larger orders.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 19, 2014)

They once dropped a through the mailwindow in the door, damaging the case of the cd. Not a big deal on itself, an empty cd case is easily bought or found, but still.... so unnecessary. They should ring the bell for such a thing or deliver it at the neighbours when no one is home.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

i'm confused.. i thought that only the usps could touch your mailbox, so what would happen if the ups delivered it?


----------



## Hai (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, here they put it in the mailbox if it fits. If it doesn't, they hand it over to you if you open the door. If you don't, they either give it to one of your neighbours and leave a note in your mailbox that tells you where it is etc. or they take it to the next post office and leave a note in your mailbox that tells you that you can pick it up there the next day.
Sometimes I find my packages on the stairs although that's not really allowed. I think sometimes my neighbours open the front door (I live in a flat) because they're annoyed by the bell ringing or something but don't open the door to their own flats/go downstairs or something.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 23, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i'm confused.. i thought that only the usps could touch your mailbox, so what would happen if the ups delivered it?



UPS comes to your door and knocks.
If nobody answers, they leave a note telling you they tried to deliver but nobody answered.  Sometimes they'll say they'll come back but most of the time they want you to come to the nearest center to get your package.  To which they give you the address to said center.


----------



## Monster (Jul 23, 2014)

For me, it depends on my carrier. If it's usps, it goes in the mailbox. UPS, it goes directly to my door. I rarely get fedex, but it's similar to UPs, delivered to door. And lastly, ontrac delivers to door.

It all depends on location and size of the package. Also whether a signature is required or not.


----------



## highxflyer (Jul 23, 2014)

Anything I've ordered from them has always been delivered to my porch. I think it depends more on who delivers your package. UPS here usually always delivers and they bring it to my door. If USPS delivers, they'll put it in your mailbox if it will fit.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

Taycat said:


> UPS comes to your door and knocks.
> If nobody answers, they leave a note telling you they tried to deliver but nobody answered.  Sometimes they'll say they'll come back but most of the time they want you to come to the nearest center to get your package.  To which they give you the address to said center.



my package is only about $60 so i don't think they'll need a signature.. hopefully not because my parents are rarely home since i'm on summer break.


----------

